# ImageReady Download



## Peaker (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi folks,

Does anybody know where I can download a trial version of Adobe ImageReady? I've tried all over the place including Adobe's site and can only find ImageReady 1.0.1 Upgrade. 
Or alternatively could anyone tell me wether it's part of the Photoshop distribution?
Please help me to make my website a bit less of a fat b****rd.

Thanks,
Grant.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

It seems to be part of Adobe Photoshop 6, and you can get a trial version:

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/tryreg.html

But there are other members here that use this and other programs on a daily basis.

Regards

eddie


----------

